# This dog doesnt like President Barack Obama



## awretchsavedbygrace (Aug 6, 2009)

[video=youtube;XivhwO_zWWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XivhwO_zWWg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Quickened (Aug 6, 2009)

There is a reason I love dogs! And here is another one


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

Smart dog!


----------



## historyb (Aug 6, 2009)

Very smart dog


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## tellville (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nicnap (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Scott1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotta love it-

a dog that has not been brainwashed by the media!


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 6, 2009)

Good doggie.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

What?! My dog is some sort of liberal. I offered a treat from Obama and she ate it! ...So I smacked her across the head and screamed, "GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!?!?!"


(Okay, not really.)


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> What?! My dog is some sort of liberal. I offered a treat from Obama and she ate it! ...So I smacked her across the head and screamed, "GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!?!?!"
> 
> 
> (Okay, not really.)



Were you wearing your wife-beater undershirt, Andrew?


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually I was trying on Halloween costumes and was in my Palin Gun-Toting outfit.

But I didn't tell you that...


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Actually I was trying on Halloween costumes and was in my Palin Gun-Toting outfit.
> 
> But I didn't tell you that...



This is what the PB Photo section is for. You betcha!


----------



## sealdaSupralapsarian (Aug 6, 2009)

*I wish that dog lived in my Neighborhood. I'd get him to bite liberals...LOL...j/k... That dog is smarter than my entire family....LOL....
*

  


Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 6, 2009)

awwww.....that's one smart pooch!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 6, 2009)

That's animal cruelty!


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2009)

Cats, on the other hand, would take as much as they could Prez Obama. It's probably cats that got us into the debt crisis.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor doggie doesn't like Obamacare. His owner is probably 75.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 7, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> What?! My dog is some sort of liberal. I offered a treat from Obama and she ate it! ...So I smacked her across the head and screamed, "GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!?!?!"
> 
> 
> (Okay, not really.)



So that's why Ruben smacked me across the head when I accepted a cookie from Obama yesterday . . .


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 7, 2009)

Heidi  ...


----------

